# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی، موقعیت شغلی و میزان درآمد برای رشته مهندسی نفت

## bachesampadi

*مهندسی نفت :*

*گرایشات :*
1- مهندسی اکتشاف
2- مهندسی حفاری
3- مهندسی مخازن
4- مهندسی بهره برداری

*مهندسی اکتشاف :*
در این گرایش به بررسی چگونگی بوجود آمدن نفت می‌پردازند و همچنین بررسی می‌شود که در کدام لایه‌های زمین‌شناسی امکان ذخیره نفت وجود دارد و از این طریق به اکتشاف نفت می‌پردازند.
بیشتر واحدهای دانشگاهی این رشته در ایران شامل دروس زمین‌شناسی است.
*مهندسی حفاری :*
عملیاتهایی نظیر عملیات حفاری، مهندسی گل حفاری و ... را بر عهده دارند. مهندسی حفاری یکی از سخت ترین و پر خطر ترین, و البته پر درآمد ترین مراحل در طی عملیات استخراج نفت می باشد.
*مهندسی مخازن :*
به‌گونه‌ای عمل می‌کنند که محصول نفت و گاز بواسطه تعیین موقعیت مناسب چاه، سطح میزان استخراج و افزایش‌دادن روش‌های بازیافت نفت، بهینه‌سازی شود.
*مهندسی بهره برداری :*
که شامل مهندسی زیرسطحی است. وظایف مهندس بهره‌برداری، مهارکردن شن، کنترل جریان حفاری نزولی و ... است.
این دوره مبتنی بر دروس مکانیک سیالات و انتقال جرم، طرح و اقتصاد مهندسی، مهندسی مخازن، مهندسی حفاری و مهندسی بهره برداری است.
*تعداد واحد های درسی :*
تعداد کل واحد های درسی مجموعه 150 تا 153 واحد به شرح زیر است: 
دروس عمومی 23 واحد 
دروس پایه 34 واحد 
دروس اصلی 64 واحد
*دروس این رشته :*

ردیف
نام درس
ردیف
نام درس

1.
آز انتقال حرارت
2.
آز شیمی آلی 1

3.
آز شیمی آلی 2
4.
آز شیمی فیزیک 2

5.
آز عملیات واحد
6.
آز مبانی مهندسی برق 1

7.
آز مکانیک سیالات
8.
آز کنترل فرآیندها

9.
آزمایشگاه فرآیند گاز 1
10.
آزمایشگاه نفت

11.
آمار و احتمالات مهندسی
12.
اخلاق و تربیت اسلامی 1 و 2

13.
استاتیک و مقاومت مصالح
14.
اصول حفاظت محیط زیست

15.
اصول مهندسی احتراق
16.
اقتصاد طرح مهندسی

17.
انتقال جرم
18.
انتقال حرارت 1

19.
انتقال حرارت 2
20.
انتقال و توزیع گاز

21.
انقلاب اسلامی و ریشه‌های آن از قرن 13
22.
ایمنی در صنایع نفت

23.
برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر
24.
بهینه‌سازی و برنامه ریزی خطی

25.
پروژه
26.
تاریخ اسلام

27.
تربیت بدنی 2
28.
تربیت بدنی 1

29.
ترمودینامیک مهندسی شیمی 1
30.
ترمودینامیک مهندسی شیمی 2

31.
تصفیه آبهای صنعتی
32.
خواص مواد

33.
خوردگی در صنایع نفت
34.
درس انتخابی

35.
روشهای اندازه‌گیری کمیتهای مهندسی
36.
ریاضی عمومی 1

37.
ریاضی کاربردی 1
38.
زبان خارجی 1 (نظری و عملی)

39.
زبان خارجی 2
40.
زیست‌شناسی

41.
سیالیت ذرات جامد
42.
سینتیک و طرح راکتور

43.
شیمی آلی 1
44.
شیمی آلی 2

45.
شیمی پالایش
46.
شیمی تجزیه و ازمایشگاه

47.
شیمی عمومی 1
48.
شیمی عمومی 2

49.
شیمی فیزیک 1
50.
شیمی فیزیک 2

51.
عملیات واحد 1
52.
عملیات واحد 2

53.
فارسی 1
54.
فارسی 2

55.
فرآیند گاز 1
56.
فرآیند گاز 2

57.
فرآیندهای پالایش
58.
فرآیندهای پتروشیمی

59.
فرآیندهای پتروشیمیایی 1فرآیندهای پتروشیمیایی 2
60.
فیزیک الکتریسیته و مغناطیس

61.
فیزیک مدرن
62.
فیزیک مکانیک

63.
مبانی شیمی و تکنولوژی پلیمر
64.
مبانی مهندسی برق 1

65.
مبانی مهندسی برق 2
66.
متون اسلامی (آیات و احادیث)

67.
مدیریت صنعتی
68.
معارف اسلامی 2

69.
مقدمات مهندسی پالایش
70.
مقدمات مهندسی پالایش نفت و گاز

71.
مقدمه‌ بر مدلسازی و مشابه‌سازی ریاضی
72.
موازنه انرژی و مواد

73.
مکانیک سیالات 1
74.
مکانیک سیالات 2

75.
نقشه کشی صنعتی 1
76.
کاتالیزورهای صنعتی

77.
کارآموزی
78.
کاربرد ریاضیات در مهندسی شیمی

79.
کارگاه
80.
کنترل فرآیندها







*ساعات کار* :
با توجه به نوع تخصص و محل کار فرد متفاوت است. 
به طور کلي پرسنل دکل و سکوهای نفتی (منطقه عملیاتی) به صورت اقماري (دو هفته کار و دو هفته استراحت) و در دو شيفت کاري (روزکار و شب کار) مشغول به کارند. به عبارت ديگر در يک ماه، چهار شيفت کاري وجود دارد. سایر کارکنان دکل همچون کمپاني‌من، رئيس دستگاه، زمين‌شناس، گل‌نگار، گلشناس، پزشک، مکانيک و برقکار که حدود 100 نفر برای یک دکل می شوند، معمولا در طول شبانه‌روز در محل دکل حضور دارند.

*توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌* :
اولا شیمی رو باید فول باشین مخصوصا شیمی عالی رو و دوما علاوه‌ بر دو درس‌ ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌ که‌ دو درس‌ پایه‌ در تمامی‌ رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ از جمله‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ نفت‌ است‌، درس‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ نیز در این‌ رشته‌ اهمیت‌ ویژه‌ای‌ دارد.
در ضمن‌ به‌ دلیل‌ اینکه‌ نوع‌ کار فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ سنگین‌ است‌ و محیط‌ کارشان‌ نیز خارج‌ از شهر است‌، دانشجویان‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ مرد انتخاب‌ می‌شوند.
برای‌ مثال‌ یک‌ مهندس‌ حفاری‌ در وزارت‌ نفت‌ باید 15 روز خارج‌ از شهر و دور از خانواده‌ باشد و سپس‌ یک‌ هفته‌ مرخصی‌ دارد.

*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌* :
قطعاً اولین‌ بازار کار موجود برای‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ وزارت‌ نفت‌ است‌ اما دانشگاه‌ صنعت‌ نفت‌ در حال‌ حاضر دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ خیلی کم و به ندرت بورسیه میکند. البته‌ در حال‌ حاضر بیش‌ از 70 درصد از دانشجویان‌ جذب‌ وزارت‌ نفت‌ می‌شوند و مابقی‌ آنها نیز جذب‌ صنایع‌ شیمایی‌ خصوصی‌ می‌شوند چرا که‌ بیشتر واحدهای‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ نفت‌ با رشته‌ مهندسی‌ شیمی‌ مشترک‌ است.
دانشکدۀ مهندسی شیمی و نفت دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، در حال حاضر در کلیه مقاطع تحصیلی اعم از کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترای مهندسی شیمی و مهندسی نفت دانشجو می پذیرد.

*میزان درآمد :*
حداقل درآمد این رشته 800 هزار تومان و حداکثر آن 6.5 میلیون و متوسط درآمد آن 4 میلیون است.
شرح کامل حقوق این رشته مطابق تصویر زیر است



*اینم میزان درآمد به تفکیک سابقه ی کار :
**

قلم چیایی ها :*
برا کسایی که تو قلم چی شرکت میکنن هم این جدول رو میذارم تا ببینن که با چه تراز و چه درصدی میتونن تو کدوم دانشگاه های این رشته قبول شن :

منابع :
ویکی پدیا – iranianpath – قلم چی – و ...

----------


## Majid-VZ

مرســــــی. من سر مهندسی عمران و نفت به دو راهی برخوردم، اگه می‌شه برای مهندسی عمران هم همچین پستی بذار، ممنون 

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk

----------


## bachesampadi

> مرســــــی. من سر مهندسی عمران و نفت به دو راهی برخوردم، اگه می‌شه برای مهندسی عمران هم همچین پستی بذار، ممنون 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


اینم معرفی و موقعیت شغلی و میزان درآمد مهندسی عمران به سفارش شما

----------


## Majid-VZ

> اینم معرفی و موقعیت شغلی و میزان درآمد مهندسی عمران به سفارش شما


ممنونننننننننن. لطف کردی طرف 

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk

----------

